# 91-93 240sx Speaker replacement



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

I have four good Pioneer 5 1/2s and I wanted to replace them with the blown stock speakers in my 240sx. Once I took off the door panel, I was surprised and that is uses 4x6s all around. I was wondering if there's anyway to convert the speaker brackets? If there is a way, let me know how to do it. I really want to throw in my 5/12s in.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Take the stock speaker cover off the door panel and mount your new speaker into that. It will clear the window and it will be a little louder considering there wont be a door panel covering it. As far as the rear speakers go, stick them in the panels in the back seats. Right behind the front doors, under the side windows. Thats where I had mine in.


----------

